# why is milk sugar bad before bed?



## OmarJackson (Jan 22, 2004)

lactose is both low GI and low II, so why does it shunned to drink milk before bed (for most people while cutting)?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> lactose is both low GI and low II, so why does it shunned to drink milk before bed (for most people while cutting)?


12G of sugar per glass of FF milk


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 22, 2004)

while cutting milk is completely unnecessary...

While bulking milk can be a great thing... 

while maintaining... milk can be used occassionally, but most people prefer to take in their simple carbs around a workout or earlier in the day before bed is the least productive time to take in sugar...


----------



## Jodi (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> while cutting milk is completely unnecessary...
> 
> While bulking milk can be a great thing...
> ...


Agreed


----------

